# WardConnor Quotes



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Lets use this thread to list our favorite quotes from the Rebel himself @wardconnor

I'll start...



> I know i shouldn't be emptying this fertilizer into the hopper on the carpet...


And my personal favorite so far..



Sinclair said:


>


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

"Would you look at that!"


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

"Government approved gas can."


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:clapping:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I want an emoji/gif of Connor's "That's a real Pisser Off-er" that I can use everytime one of the warm season guys bend a reel.  
What Connor video was it where he found something in his lawn (a rock?) and threw it out in the middle sitting in his lawn and talking to the camera?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

"I'm gonna go for it."


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

"Don't fail me now Government"


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

"This is freakin' awesome!"


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Seriously guys? You've missed one of the very best.

"My wife likes it longer."


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This one made me literally LOL.
"The repairMAN in my house gets special favors."

https://youtu.be/H5nfMgUWd1o?t=4m45s


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

"I am a rules breaker... don't judge me"


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Seriously guys? You've missed one of the very best.
> 
> "My wife likes it longer."


:slow clap:


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

"The repair man in my house gets special favors" hahaha, love it. You can tell he was obviously giving his wife the side eye during that comment.

That was a good one from GRASS BUBBLE. LAWN WATERBED

I think it's pretty cool how he handles set backs. In the house I grew up in setbacks where typically accompanied by yelling, cursing and things getting thrown. As a new parent, I'm try to handle things like Connor.

WWCWD - What Would Connor Ward Do (tee shirt idea?)


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

While vacuuming the lawn: "so, hopefully there's no milORganite in there!"


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

In the latest video discussing cutting his back lawn low:

"I probably shouldn't do that again, but the likelihood of me doing it again is pretty high"

and

"I like to do what I do. So, that's why I do it."






Wish you were my neighbor @wardconnor.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

"Two thumbs WAAAAYY up!"

And

"I don't know what to do about that." (Multiple times)


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

"Did you see that? That's the power of diesel fuel, baby!" :nod: :thumbup: :bandit:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

"I want something long and rigid."


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> "Don't fail me now Government"


+1

I actually had to back up the video and watch that line about 4 times. Hilarious to me

@wardconnor keep on keeping on man! Your stuff is awesome!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> "I want something long and rigid."


yeah... So what if I want something LONG and HARD?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > "I want something long and rigid."
> ...


Haha! I need to see you in one of those classic "Big Johnson Lawn Care" T-shirt's.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

http://bigjohnsonclassics.com/occupations/39-Big-Johnson-Landscape-Co.html

Here we go...you'll need to regrow the stache to pull this off.


----------

